# Anybody Else Like BB Pistols For Practice?



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm just wondering if there are others on this forum who practice their techniques (and have fun) with 
.177 (BB) Co2 pistols? I got one a few months ago and have found it great when I feel like shooting but not like driving to the range and spending a lot of $ on ammo. I got a nice set-up including a S&W M&P replica gun with pic rails, a cheap but perfectly good laser, plenty of BB's and Co2 cartridges delivered UPS for less than $100. (From Air Gun Warehouse online... I'm not connected w/them beyond being a satisfied customer.) I set up a 2' X 4' plywood backboard (at regular man-height) with 4-5 layers of shipping-type cardboard well-taped to it... and I just tape my own simple targets to it. My house is not big but I still managed to find approx 10 yds. (thru a doorway) to make myself a nice little "range"... So I can shoot to my heart's delight anytime without bothering anybody. It's great. One of the things I especially like is that there's no rules like at the range. If I want to practice from odd positions, spin and fire, draw and fire... whatever... I can just do it. Anyone else do this? Here's a pic of my gun (w/o the laser):


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been tempted to get an airsoft gun and set something up my garage. If I shot a bb gun in my house, I think my wife would have a cow - with possible sheet rock damage if something odd happened. So, that won't work for me.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

YOU'LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT!!!









I use a pellet gun about every other day around my house. Outside of course and ridding the community of vermin.


----------



## Dances with ladders (Sep 25, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> YOU'LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  I like the recoil on my pellet gun.


----------

